# أين قال يسوع  انه الله المتجسد



## الروح؟؟؟؟ (10 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم   سؤالى إن كان فى المكان الصحيح أين قال يسوع فى (الكتاب المقدس ) انه الله المتجسد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  تحياتى....


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أغسطس 2010)

طيب هل تؤمني انه قال انه الله ( أولا ) ؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال مغلوط

لأن مفيش حاجة اسمها : (أين قال يسوع)
في حاجة اسمها أين قال (الكتاب المقدس)

يوحنــــــــــا 1

[q-bible]*1 فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. 
2 هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 
3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 
4 فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ 
5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. 
6 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. 
7 هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. 
8 لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. 
9 كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 
10 كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. 
11 إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 
12 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 
13 اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ. 
14 وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.​*[/q-bible]

فيلبي 2

[q-bible]*3 لاَ شَيْئاً بِتَحَزُّبٍ أَوْ بِعُجْبٍ، بَلْ بِتَوَاضُعٍ، حَاسِبِينَ بَعْضُكُمُ الْبَعْضَ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ. 
4 لاَ تَنْظُرُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَا هُوَ لآخَرِينَ أَيْضاً. 
5 فَلْيَكُنْ فِيكُمْ هَذَا الْفِكْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ أَيْضاً: 
6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. 
7 لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. 
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ. 
9 لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ 
10 لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، 
11 وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ.*​[/q-bible]

ولكن كالعادة ننتظر المجادلة الفارغة !​


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2010)

تيموثاوس  1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 
[Q-BIBLE] وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى:  اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ[/Q-BIBLE]

الرب ينور طريقك..


----------



## Twin (10 أغسطس 2010)

الروح؟؟؟؟ قال:


> السلام عليكم سؤالى إن كان فى المكان الصحيح أين قال يسوع فى (الكتاب المقدس ) انه الله المتجسد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ تحياتى....


*لي عودة بمشاركة مفصلة عن هذا الموضوع ليلاً*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

اهلا فيك اخي العزيز و اتمنى ان يكون تساؤلك سبب في بدء مشوار خلاصك و معرفتك للطريق الصحيح الذي أضله كثيرون 


(أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56

( والآن مجّدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم ) يوحنا 17 : 5

( فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا الى حيث كان أولا ) يوحنا 6 : 62 

( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله . هذا كان من البدء عند الله كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان , فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ) يوحنا 1 : 1

( أجاب توما وقال له ربي وإلهي ) يوحنا 20 :28 

( عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الأمم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد )  1 تيموثاوس 3 : 16

 ( فقال لهم الملاك لاتخافوا فها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب )  لوقا 2 : 10

( فجاءت وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب ) يوحنا 20 : 18

 (فبعد ما تغدوا قال يسوع لسمعان بطرس ياسمعان بن يونا أتحبني أكثر من هؤلاء قال نعم يارب أنت تعلم اني أحبك )     يوحنا 21 :  15

( لأنك إن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت )  رومية 10 : 9 

​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أغسطس 2010)

*أَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ»

**فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.*
*2 هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ.
** وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.*


----------



## Critic (10 أغسطس 2010)

*بص الاية دى قوية جدا جدا :*

*يوحنا الاصحاح 5*

*17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».
18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ.*



*شوفت لما قال لليهود انه ابن الله فهموا ايه ؟*

*فهموا انه عادل نفسه بالله و طلبوا ان يرجموه من اجل هذا*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2010)

و هذه ايات اخرى تؤكد ان ان المسيح هو الله المتجسد 

9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي* رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟
10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ* أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ*؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ *الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ*.
11 صَدِّقُونِي* أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ* وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. ​


----------



## Twin (10 أغسطس 2010)

الروح؟؟؟؟ قال:


> أين قال يسوع فى (الكتاب المقدس ) انه الله المتجسد


*لا ....*
*السؤال مصاغ غلط ...*
*المفروض نقول أين نجد الأدله عن أن السيد المسيح له كل المجد هو الله المتجسد ....*​ 
*لأنه لو أي إنسان عاقل قال أنه الله صراحة أو أنا الله المتجسد لابد أنه سيقال عنه مخبول ومجنون وواجب الموت الفوري *​ 
*ولكن السيد المسيح قالها في مواضع كثيرة ..... أينعم ليست بشكل مباشر مثل -أنا الله المتجسد أعبدوني - ولكنه قالها بطرق وأنواع كثيرة والأخوة أستشهدوا بالأيات التي توضح ذلك ....*​ 
*ولكني أضيف ....*
*أن السيد المسيح قال ....*​
[q-bible] 
ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: *«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ*. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ» 



فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ
أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَداً. 
وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
وَأَيْضاً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌّ. 
أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي».  ​
فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً»
​
[/q-bible]​​*هنا هو الديان ودينونته حق ومن هو الذي يستطيع أن يدين العالم سوي الله* *وهو الشاهد لنفسه وشهادته حق *​*وشهادة أعماله كثيرة جداً *

*وفي هذا النص نري الموضوع بوضوح* ​
[q-bible] 
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ *صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ* وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ 
لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ  وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ *ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.*لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ​[/q-bible]

*فهنا هو ابن الله وله الحياة في ذاته أي منه وبه .... وهو أبن الإنسان أيضاً * 

*يعني إنسان وإله * 
*والكثير والكثير من الأيات التي تثبت هذا ....*

*وعلي سبيل المثال ...*
[q-bible] 

وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ 
وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هَذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 


فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ 
وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» 
فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ
[/q-bible]​

*فمن هذا الذي يستطيع أن يغفر خطايا إنسان ؟*
*ومن يستطيع أن يعلم الأفكار التي تدور في عقل البشر*

*وغير ذلك نجد .....*
[q-bible] 
لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً
لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي»
[/q-bible]​

*من هذا الذي يستطيع أن يضع نفسه للموت ويستردها وحده ؟*

*ومن تكملة النص وبنفس الأصحاح سنجد .....*
[q-bible] 
وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ​


فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْراً». 


أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي. 
وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. 
خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. 
وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.​
[/q-bible]​
*هو قال لهم أنه المسيح أبن الله الحي وهم لم يؤمنوا *​

*وهذا بسبب كونهم غلاظ الرقبة وقساة القلوب *
*ولكن من قبل وأمن .....*
*أعطيت له حياة أبدية !*
*نعم حياة أبدية*
*ومن يستطيع أن يهب لبشر الحياة الأبدية دون الله ذاته واهب هذه الحياة *​ 
*والي هنا أكتفي ....*
*فالسيد المسيح هو بالفعل الله الذي ظهر في الجسد لخلاصنا ولخلاص العالم* ​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة *​​


----------



## أَمَة (13 أغسطس 2010)

تم نقل سؤالك الثاني عن إبن الله
مع الردود
الى هذا الموضوع​ 


هنا​


----------



## brethren p (14 أغسطس 2010)

*[font=&quot]أن المسيح قال[/font][font=&quot]بكل وضوح إنه[/font][font=&quot]هو الله، لا مرة بل مرات عديدة، لا بطريقة واحدة يفهمهما البعض، بل بطرق[/font][font=&quot]متنوعة وكثيرة لكي يفهمها الجميع، حتى لا يبقى هناك عذر عند أي واحد[/font][font=&quot]كائنًا[/font][font=&quot]من كان[/font].*
*[font=&quot]هذا ما قاله المسيح[/font]*

*1- [font=&quot]قال المسيح: إنه[/font][font=&quot]الأزلي، والواجب الوجود[/font]:*
*«[font=&quot]الحق[/font][font=&quot]الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن[/font]». ([font=&quot]يوحنا8: 58و59[/font]).*

*2- [font=&quot]قال المسيح إن له[/font][font=&quot]ذات الكرامة الإلهية[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]لكي يكرم الجميع الابن[/font] [font=&quot]كما يكرمون الآب» (يوحنا5: 23[/font])*

*-3 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه[/font][font=&quot]ابن[/font][font=&quot]الله[/font][font=&quot]الوحيد[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]لأنه هكذا أحب الله[/font] [font=&quot]العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة[/font] [font=&quot]الأبدية. لأن لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص به[/font] [font=&quot]العالم. الذي يؤمن به لا يدان، والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم[/font] [font=&quot]ابن[/font] [font=&quot]الله الوحيد» (يوحنا3: 16[/font]).*

*-4 [font=&quot]قال المسيح: ”أنا[/font][font=&quot]والآب واحد[/font]“:*
*«[font=&quot]قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون[/font], [font=&quot]لأنكم لستم من خرافي, خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها[/font] [font=&quot]حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد, أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل،[/font] [font=&quot]ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد» (يوحنا10: 25-30[/font]).*

*- 5[font=&quot]قال المسيح إن من رآه[/font][font=&quot]رأى الآب[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]أنا معكم زمانًا هذه[/font] [font=&quot]مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب، فكيف تقول أنت أرنا[/font] [font=&quot]الآب. أ لست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟» (يوحنا14: 8-10[/font]).*

*-6 [font=&quot]قال يسوع إنه مصدر[/font][font=&quot]الحياة الأبدية ومعطيها[/font]*

*«[font=&quot]الحق الحق أقول لكم[/font] [font=&quot]تأتي[/font] [font=&quot]ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون» (يوحنا5[/font]: 25). [font=&quot]انظر أيضا يوحنا10: 27، 28؛ 17: 2[/font]*​
*- 7[font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه مقيم[/font][font=&quot]الموتي ومحيي الرميم[/font]:*
*«[font=&quot]الحق الحق أقول لكم تأتي[/font] [font=&quot]ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته (صوت المسيح)، فيخرج الذين[/font] [font=&quot]فعلوا[/font] [font=&quot]الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة[/font]» ([font=&quot]يوحنا5: 28و29[/font]).*

*-7 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه أتى[/font][font=&quot]من السماء إلى الأرض[/font].*
*«[font=&quot]لأني قد نزلت من السماء[/font] [font=&quot]ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني» (يوحنا6: 38[/font])*

*- 8[font=&quot] قال المسيح إن روحه[/font][font=&quot]الإنسانية ملكه وتحت سلطانه[/font]:*
*«[font=&quot]ليس أحد يأخذها (نفسي[/font]) [font=&quot]مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أيضًا أن آخذها[/font]» ([font=&quot]يوحنا10: 17[/font]).*

*-10 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه[/font] ”[font=&quot]النور[/font]“*
*«[font=&quot]أنا هو نور العالم. من[/font] [font=&quot]يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» (يوحنا 8: 11[/font])*

*-11 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه[/font][font=&quot]الراعي الصالح[/font]:*
*«[font=&quot]أنا هو الراعي الصالح،[/font] [font=&quot]والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف» (يوحنا10: 14[/font]).*


*[font=&quot]12- قال المسيح[/font][font=&quot]إنه هو[/font][font=&quot]القيامة والحياة[/font]*
*[font=&quot]فلقد قال لمرثا: «أنا هو[/font] [font=&quot]القيامة والحياة، من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا، وكل من كان حيًا وآمن بي فلن[/font] [font=&quot]يموت إلى الأبد» (يوحنا11: 24-26[/font]).*

*-13 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه[/font][font=&quot]يستجيب الدعاء[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك[/font] [font=&quot]أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن. إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله» (يوحنا14[/font]: 13[font=&quot]،[/font] 14)*

*-14 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إن[/font][font=&quot]تلاميذه بدونه لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا شيئًا[/font].*
*«[font=&quot]لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون[/font] [font=&quot]أن تفعلوا شيئًا» (يوحنا15: 5[/font]).*

*-15 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه[/font][font=&quot]هو[/font][font=&quot]معطي الروح القدس[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه[/font] [font=&quot]إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم» (يوحنا16: 7[/font]).*

*-16 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إن كل ما[/font][font=&quot]للآب هو له[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]كل ما للآب هو لي[/font]» ([font=&quot]يوحنا16: 15[/font])[font=&quot]،[/font]*

*-17 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه صاحب[/font][font=&quot]المجد الأزلي[/font]*

*[font=&quot]فلقد قال المسيح في[/font] [font=&quot]صلاته[/font] [font=&quot]لأبيه على مسمع من تلاميذه[/font]: *​


*«[font=&quot]والآن مجدني[/font] [font=&quot]أنت أيها[/font] [font=&quot]الآب عند ذاتك، بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم[/font]» ([font=&quot]يوحنا17: 4و5[/font]). *​

*-18 [font=&quot]قال المسيح: إنه هو[/font][font=&quot]الرب الديان[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]كثيرون[/font] [font=&quot]سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: ”يا رب يا رب: أ ليس باسمك تنبأنا؟ وباسمك[/font] [font=&quot]أخرجنا[/font] [font=&quot]شياطين؟ وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة؟“ حينئذ أصرح لهم إني ما أعرفكم» (متى7[/font]: 22).*

*-19 [font=&quot]قال المسيح: إنه[/font][font=&quot]المُعين، ومريح كل المتعبين[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ففي متى 11: 28 يقول[/font] [font=&quot]المسيح: «تعالوا إلي يا جميع[/font] [font=&quot]المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم[/font]»*

*- 20[font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه موجود[/font][font=&quot]في كل مكان[/font].*
*«[font=&quot]لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان[/font] [font=&quot]أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (متى 18: 20[/font]).*

*-21 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه هو[/font][font=&quot]الذي يرسل الأنبياء[/font].*
*«[font=&quot]لِذَلِكَ هَا أَنَا[/font] [font=&quot]أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً فَمِنْهُمْ[/font] [font=&quot]تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ[/font] [font=&quot]وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ» (متى 23: 34[/font])*

*-22 [font=&quot]قال المسيح أن كلامه[/font][font=&quot]لا يزول[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]السماء والأرض تزولان[/font] [font=&quot]ولكن كلامي لا يزول» (متى 24: 35[/font]).*

*-23 [font=&quot]قال إنه صاحب كل[/font][font=&quot]سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض[/font]:*
*«[font=&quot]دفع إلي كل سلطان في[/font] [font=&quot]السماء وعلى الأرض» (مت28: 18[/font]).*

*-24 [font=&quot]المسيح قال إنه واحد[/font][font=&quot]مع الآب والروح القدس[/font]:*
*«[font=&quot]اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع[/font] [font=&quot]الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس[/font]» ([font=&quot]متى 28: 20[/font]).*

*-25 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه[/font][font=&quot]الموجود دائما أبدًا[/font]*
*«[font=&quot]وها أنا معكم كل الأيام[/font] [font=&quot]إلى انقضاء الدهر» (متى 28: 20[/font])*

*-26 [font=&quot]قال المسيح: إنه[/font][font=&quot]الرب[/font]:*

*[font=&quot]فالمسيح بعد أن خلص[/font] [font=&quot]مجنون[/font] [font=&quot]كورة الجدريين قال له[/font]: *​


*«[font=&quot]اذهب إلى بيتك وإلى[/font] [font=&quot]أهلك واخبرهم كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك» (مرقس 5: 19[/font]). *​

*-27 [font=&quot]قال المسيح: إنه ”ابن[/font][font=&quot]الله[/font]“*

*[font=&quot]ففي محاكمة المسيح[/font] [font=&quot]أمام[/font] [font=&quot]رئيس الكهنة يقول الوحي[/font]*​


*«[font=&quot]قال يسوع: أنا هو[/font] ([font=&quot]المسيح ابن المبارك)» (مرقس14: 62[/font]).*​

*- 28[font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه[/font][font=&quot]المخلص الوحيد[/font].*
*«[font=&quot]لستما تعلمان من أي روح[/font] [font=&quot]أنتما لأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص[/font]» ([font=&quot]لوقا9: 55، 56[/font]).*

*-29 [font=&quot]قال المسيح إنه هو[/font][font=&quot]الأول والآخر. البداية والنهاية[/font]. [font=&quot]الألف والياء[/font].*

*[font=&quot]لقد قال لعبده يوحنا[/font] [font=&quot]في[/font] [font=&quot]سفر الرؤيا[/font]: *​


*«[font=&quot]لا تخف أنا هو[/font] [font=&quot]الأول[/font] [font=&quot]والآخر» (رؤيا1: 17)؛[/font]*​


*[font=&quot][/font]* 
*[font=&quot]وقال لملاك كنيسة[/font] [font=&quot]سميرنا[/font]: *​


*«[font=&quot]هذا يقوله[/font] [font=&quot]الأول والآخر[/font]. [font=&quot]الذي كان ميتًا فعاش» (رؤيا2[/font]: 8)[font=&quot]؛[/font] *​


*[font=&quot][/font]* 
*[font=&quot]ومرة أخرى[/font]: *​


*«[font=&quot]قال لي قد تم. أنا هو[/font] [font=&quot]الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة[/font] [font=&quot]مجانًا» (رؤيا21: 5و6[/font])*​


*[font=&quot][/font]* 
*[font=&quot]كما قال أيضًا[/font]: *​


*«[font=&quot]وها أنا آتي سريعا[/font] [font=&quot]وأجرتي معي لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله. أنا الألف والياء، البداية[/font] [font=&quot]والنهاية، الأول والآخر» (رؤيا22: 12و 13[/font])*


​


----------



## hor (18 أغسطس 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> سؤال مغلوط​
> 
> 
> لأن مفيش حاجة اسمها : (أين قال يسوع)
> في حاجة اسمها أين قال (الكتاب المقدس)​


 
مما فهمت الكتاب المقدس ليس كلام المسيح
تانيا كيف للرب أن يخاطب نفسه 
9 لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ 
إذن فهم كيانان منفصلان وأيضا قال وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً وهذا دليل آخر​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

> مما فهمت الكتاب المقدس ليس كلام المسيح
> تانيا كيف للرب أن يخاطب نفسه
> 9 لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ
> إذن فهم كيانان منفصلان وأيضا قال وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْماً وهذا دليل آخر​


*لا تعالى افهمك بالراحة
فى فرق بين كلام وكلمات
الكتاب المقدس هو كلام المسيح بمعنى انه فكر الله واعلانات الله للبشر من خلال هذا الكتاب
وليس كلمات الله بمعنى ان الله يوحى وحيا املائيا وبمخاطبة من رسول يقف امام ملاك يقول له قل اكتب اقرا
مفيش الكلام دا
الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الملعنة للبشر فكل كلمة فيه اعلنها الله للبشر بواسطة انبياؤه ورسله القديسين
السؤال التانى
اعطاه اسم فوق كل اسم معنى الكلام دا ايه 
هكتبهولك فى المشاركة الجاية*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

*الابن الكلمة هو كائن فى حضن الله منذ الازل
فى ملئ الزمان اظهرت الحياة التى عند الله فى شخص المسيح الذى هو هو الابن ولكن اتخذ طبيعة بشرية من خلالها اظهر لنا ذاته واعلن عن الله 
بدخول الابن الى العالم فى الانسان يسوع المسيح اصبح اسم الابن الازلى هو يسوع الذى مسح من الاب بالروح القدس لخلاص البشر
يبقى احنا دلوقتى امام عمق الاهوتيات
الاب الراسل
الابن الازلى ارسل من قبل الاب متحدا بطبيعة بشرية الذى هو اسمه فى ملئ الزمان يسوع المسيح
هذا الاسم رفع فوق كل اسم بل وباسمه تجثو كل ركبة فى السماء وعلى الارض
لان اصبح اسم يسوع يدل على حضور الله فى كلئ الزمان بيننا 
عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد تراء للملائكة تبرر فى الروح رفع فى المجد
هذا هو يسوع الذى هو كلمة الاب الازلى الذى دخل لعالمنا فى شخص المسيح
وضحت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
**1 اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ.*
*2 فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا.*
*3 الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَيْضًا شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا. وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.*


----------



## hor (18 أغسطس 2010)

يعني هو فكر الرب بكتابة البشر أليس كذلك و مين قال لي أن هؤلاء هم حقا يكتبون فكر الرب و ليس فكرهم الخاص و كذلك إن كان هو مكتوب من طرف مجموعة من البشر فضروري سيكون فيه إختلاف أليس كذلك


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

> يعني هو فكر الرب بكتابة البشر أليس كذلك و مين قال لي أن هؤلاء هم حقا يكتبون فكر الرب و ليس فكرهم الخاص و كذلك إن كان هو مكتوب من طرف مجموعة من البشر فضروري سيكون فيه إختلاف أليس كذلك


*فى روح الله يسوق كل من اختارهم الله لكى يعلن لنا فكره 
ثانيا انا قولت فكر الله وبروح الله القدوس يعلن لنا ذلك عن طريق انبياؤه القديسين فكيف يكون هناك اختلاف والمصدر واحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* لأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ نُبُوَّةٌ قَطُّ بِمَشِيئَةِ إِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ تَكَلَّمَ أُنَاسُ اللهِ الْقِدِّيسُونَ مَسُوقِينَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.*
*,هنا يقصد الاعلانات الالهية لم تاتى بمشيئة انسان بل بروح الله عن طريق اناسه*
*تفسير وليم مكدونالد*
*هذا العدد يثبت التفسير المعروض في العدد العشرين، لأنَّه لم تأتِِ نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان. وكما قال أحدهم: ”إن ما كتبوه لم يكن من اختراع بنات أفكارهم، ولا جاء نتيجة خيال بشري، أو تبصّر، أو تخمين“. الحقيقة هي أن أناس الله القديسين تكلّموا مسوقين من الروح القدس. وهكذا قاد الله هؤلاء القوم، بطريقة لا نقدر على إدراكها تمامًا، إلى الكلمات عينها التي يجب كتابتها، من دون تعطيل فرديّة الكتاب وأسلوبهم الإنشائي. هذا العدد هو من الأعداد الرئيسية في الكتاب المقدس بشأن الوحي الإلهي. ويوم تعلو أصوات المشككين في سلطان الكتاب المقدس، يهمنا أن نقف بثبات من أجل وحي الكلمة الحرفي والكامل والمنزَّه عن الخطإ. الوحي الحرفي (اللفظي) يُقصد منه أن الكلمات، كما خطّها في الأصل، الأربعون كاتبًا بشريًا أو أكثر، قد ”تنفّسها الله“ (راجع 1كورنثوس13:2). أي أن الله لم يقدِّم تقسيمًا عامًا أو بعض الأفكار الرئيسية لكي يفسح في ما بعد للكتاب بتحريرها على طريقتهم. فالكلمات عينها التي كتبوها هي التي وهبهم إياها الروح القدس. إن الوحي الكامل يعني أن الكتاب كله، من التكوين إلى الرؤيا، قد أعطاه الله وبشكل متساوٍ. إنه كلمة الله (راجع 2تيموثاوس16:3). وهذا الوحي هو أيضًا منزه عن الخطإ، بمعنى أن ما نتج من كلمة الله هو في الأصل خالٍ من الخطإ بالتمام، لا في العقيدة فحسب، بل أيضًا في التاريخ والعلوم والتوقيت وفي شتى النواحي الأخرى.*


----------



## hor (18 أغسطس 2010)

إستفسار هل هؤلاء الانبياء الذي قلت عليهم كتبوا الانجيل بعد صلب إبن الرب


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

> إستفسار هل هؤلاء الانبياء الذي قلت عليهم كتبوا الانجيل بعد صلب إبن الرب


*مين ابن الرب دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماعلينا
الكتابة بدات مع موسى من 1600 سنة قبل المسيح
وانتهت بيوحنا الحبيب كما قال لنا الهنا*
* صُرَّ الشِّهَادَةَ. اخْتِمِ الشَّرِيعَةَ بِتَلاَمِيذِي.*


----------



## hor (18 أغسطس 2010)

ابن الرب انا اخاطبكم بكلامكم انتم مش بتقولوا  ان المسيح ابن الرب ???
سؤالي هو فيه انبياء كانوا بعد الصلب’?


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 أغسطس 2010)

hor قال:


> ابن الرب انا اخاطبكم بكلامكم انتم مش بتقولوا  ان المسيح ابن الرب ???
> سؤالي هو فيه انبياء كانوا بعد الصلب’?



ممكن تجبلي اين تلك الكلمه (ابن الرب) 

منتظررررررررررررررررررر

اه في الرسل رسل المسيح

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 أغسطس 2010)

يستحسن ان تفتح موضوع منفصل ولكل سؤال

وتأكد انه لم يسأل من قبل​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 أغسطس 2010)

> ابن الرب انا اخاطبكم بكلامكم انتم مش بتقولوا  ان المسيح ابن الرب ???


*لا هو ابن الله وهو الرب 
ابن الله يعنى ظهور الله دا تخصص اقنومى 
لكن من حيث ربوبيته فهو الرب نفسه*


> سؤالي هو فيه انبياء كانوا بعد الصلب’?


*لا مفيش نبوة بعد المسيح
المسيح ختم اقوال النبوة والكتاب
بعد المسيح فى رسل المسيح اللى كرزوا بالايمان وكتبوا لنا الشهادة بيسوع* 
* سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ*


----------

